# The Taurus Curve



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

Let me start by stating I have no interest in this gun , I have what I want and need for a carry gun, However I do find it interesting, Gimmicky maybe , fill a nitch maybe , will it sell ,I believe it will
here is my take , I think it will appeal to people that are not what we would call gun folks , I think it will appeal to some one who has decided that they want some kind of personal protection but have no interest in owning any other guns and this may be the only gun they ever own , as for the design (the curve) I think that is more gimmick than anything , I think the lazer sight & led lighting will appeal to people who have no experience with traditional sights . What do you think ???


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I looked at it and , I think I will pass. a gun is not supposed to be comfortable to carry it is supposed to be comforting.
the weight, ect. lets me know it is there.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This ergonomic tiny light weight self lighting and laser type gun is where the kids will be taken in. If they buy in then it's the future of handguns. I see handguns going to smaller calibers with less intent to kill and more to hurt.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I like it, I shot one a week or so ago at the LGS and it wasn't bad, I think I might pick one up for a backup or simply the have another carry option, I currently carry either my shield or .357 mag snubbie but having something to just grab and slip in a pocket would be nice sometimes, I am probably in the minority but such is life.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I think it looks like the offspring of a handgun and a Ryobi power tool. Perhaps I'm too old school but that is damned dumbest thing I've seen in years.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I give Taurus credit for trying something different. Gun folks are traditionalists and it is hard to get them to make significant changes. Whether it will succeed I have no idea, but I think doing something to try to shake up the market a bit is a good thing.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

It would have to be in something other than 380 to get any consideration from me. I hate that round. That being said, I would like a pocket pistol. Sometimes strapping on the 1911 can get a little tiresome. Especially if I am just running down to the gas station for something and am wearing shorts without a belt. Oh well, I chose it...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> I think it looks like the offspring of a handgun and a Ryobi power tool. Perhaps I'm too old school but that is damned dumbest thing I've seen in years.


 this is the dumbest thing I have ever seen.

Gun Review: USFA ZiP .22LR - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I watch of hand guns ? The one you wear


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Being a .45ACP kinda guy, I still looked at it and thought it was interesting. BUT being a lefty, it's only made for the right (or wrong) hand. So, never mind.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I have 3 issues with this gun

1. It's a taurus. (I don't care, I don't like them)
2. It's really thick to allow room for everything to be straight inside a curved frame.
3. It's a gimmick. It might have something in the way of practicality if they come up with a few generations, it catches on, and then some other manufacturer starts making them. I don't trust taurus and this thing got recalled the moment it hit the shelves. 

I like some stuff too though.

1. The curved idea is awesome, ESPECIALLY for women. Shoots hates carrying. She hates how she has to dress for the gun, and can't conceal confidently in most of her outfits. This would help, if I could get her in the same room as a taurus. (Shoots hates taurus more than I do, and glocks)
2. Integrated laser and light. Awesome, so you don't have to buy extra stuff. But, if you cant customize it (different color laser, light strength, strobe, etc.) it kind of works against it as well.
3. Minimalist "holster" I'm 50/50 on this concept. Of course, the less you have to carry, the less you print/weigh/etc., but what is protecting the trigger well? Trigger discipline and an optional trigger guard. However those with experience and practice will likely find very little to detract from the functionality, and looking at it, I'd guess its hard enough to get your finger in the trigger well much less some random item of clothing. I would still not carry my lighter, keys, etc. in a pocket that was near this thing.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

It lost me at Taurus.

I decided to read on though, just to be fair.

Then it lost me again at .380

This time for good.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> It lost me at Taurus.
> 
> I decided to read on though, just to be fair.
> 
> ...


amen to dat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a stable of Taurus weapons. I'll put my Taurus 1911's up against other 1911's on any given day.

There are no quality problems with any of my Taurus weapons, from the 24/7 .45 ACP down to the .38 Ultralite revolver. I am as big a fan of Taurus as I am S&W and Colt. 

Now, having said that, my EDC is the Taurus 709 Slim. I toss one of the 1911's or the 24/7 in the vehicle, as well. I don't need another carry gun or another .380. Even if I did, I don't think I want to try and get used to a warped weapon. I'm going to pass on this one.

Wifey doesn't want to bother with it, either.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have to give it the originality award. I looked at one at the NRA convention and the aiming system is quite innovative. No sight per se, but a lateral and longitudinal line on the back that you simply use like crosshairs. It is a close-in, personal, self defense weapon. For me? Never, for someone who wants to defend themselves inconspicuously, effectively and with little to no firearms experience? Yup.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Gun Review:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Agree 100% with that review.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Being a .45ACP kinda guy, I still looked at it and thought it was interesting. BUT being a lefty, it's only made for the right (or wrong) hand. So, never mind.


Luckily you are only 10% of the population.

_*"Lefties make up about 10 percent of the general population. But researchers have found that in populations with certain mental disorders, that rate goes up. Previous studies have found that people with psychosis had a 20 percent likelihood of being left-handed."*_

*Rancher*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My biggest criticism would be that it doesn't seem to curve on a small enough radius to wear comfortably under a belt at the 3 o'clock position.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

My first handgun was a Taurus, a blued model 66 357 mag. that was a nice piece. back then most of the hand guns they made were copies of either S&W or berretta, because both those companies had factories in brazil therefore the machines that the previous companies had is what Taurus used when they bought the factories. I have owned and still do own a couple Taurus revolvers, most of the newer stuff really doesn't interest me in the automatic design from Taurus -a lot of people I have talked to do like the Taurus 1911 they all say the same thing I'll put it up against any custom job 1911 , after several peeps that have and use that particular model say it's a good gun -it just might be. But my gun math is screwed because of another firearm the Zastava m70a 9mm, my buddy got one and we tried our hardest to break that sucker to no avail. that ruined me paid 200 bucks for one and have not been happier no it isn't a hi cap, no it isn't fancy yes it is a 9mm, all i can say is at first I though " damn that is an ugly gun" after shooting the heck out of it then it became wonderful and kind of grew on me, so when I think of buying another auto I always do the beer math ; let's see that much for that hi-cap xxxx auto = a m70+ xx boxes of ammo + lunch =f' it get another 9mm tok. 
the 45, there is no magic bullet -the bullet you fire is a message so don't blame the messenger if you send the message to the wrong place? shot placement is the deal not the caliber. 

as for lefty's even though I not I can see their frustration -most of the world is still biased about them(secretly I think) I hear the same old thing they are left handed? WTF.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Taurus is looking for the female market, you know, the ones with curves.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The first time I saw this gun marketed, it was squarely aimed at the female shooter.(pardon the illustration)
Almost every picture in the magazine was of a woman either holding or pocketing the gun. That solidified it for me.
The concept is "cute", and is supposed to appeal to the female shooter and match the feminine form.
I say more power to them. We need more armed women. Us men rarely get the chance to clean out the rapist scum that lurks in the dark.
If this is what it takes to catch a woman's eye, and get her thinking about her own safety, I'm good with it.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Diver said:


> I give Taurus credit for trying something different. Gun folks are traditionalists and it is hard to get them to make significant changes. Whether it will succeed I have no idea, but I think doing something to try to shake up the market a bit is a good thing.


 Like the Taurus "View" a clear plastic side plate to view the inner workings and horrible machining of Brazilian craftsmen.


----------

